# Magazine



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

For my digital editing class I have to develop a magazine, I'm planning on doing something along the lines of Celebrity Tortoise, which gets boring if it's 101 pictures of Walter in a top-hat. So this is a call out for pictures of tortoises! Just any basic pictures, it helps if they aren't obscured in any way. I'll either post the finished magazine here or email it to anyone who wants to see. If you have a specific hat you want them to wear your welcome to specify! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 6, 2012)

That sounds like an interesting project.


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> That sounds like an interesting project.



I told my Prof that I wanted to do tortoises in top-hats and fascinators, he thought it was the most amazing thing ever.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 6, 2012)

Ohh! Can Carl be in it!?


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Ohh! Can Carl be in it!?



I'd be disappointed if he wasn't!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 6, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh! Can Carl be in it!?
> ...



He would be too! He thinks he's a super star  So what kind of pictures do you want? Face covered in food? Calcium accidentily placed in such a way that makes him look like a drug addict? Wearing a dog collar around his shell? Or just... Carl?


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> He would be too! He thinks he's a super star  So what kind of pictures do you want? Face covered in food? Calcium accidentily placed in such a way that makes him look like a drug addict? Wearing a dog collar around his shell? Or just... Carl?



Oh, calcium drug addict! He can be in the Scandalous part! 

Walter won't eat it otherwise I'd make him look like Charlie Sheen.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 6, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> > He would be too! He thinks he's a super star  So what kind of pictures do you want? Face covered in food? Calcium accidentily placed in such a way that makes him look like a drug addict? Wearing a dog collar around his shell? Or just... Carl?
> ...



Haha, okay! He even has this crazy eye thing going on in that picture that he's never had before or since


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Haha, okay! He even has this crazy eye thing going on in that picture that he's never had before or since



Sweet! Thanks so much!


----------



## laney (Nov 6, 2012)

Yoshi would like to be in it 






Harley too


----------



## itsmeshell (Nov 6, 2012)

Please can stumpy be in it? I've always wanted a hat for him


----------



## pemry3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Winston and his lady friend would like to be involved too. Hope this one helps. 

I wish I had projects like this... Instead i get to do accounting with no tortoise related subjects. 

Have fun with it!


I guess the picture helps, hope not works this time.


----------



## BodaTort1 (Nov 6, 2012)

My babes want to be models also...

ROO




MIDDLE





LITTLE





OTIS --Roo's roommate


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't have any pics of tortoises wearing hats but I have pics of one wearing a chair and one wearing a tortoise you can use if you want. . Good Luck with your project.


----------



## laney (Nov 6, 2012)

Len said:



> I don't have any pics of tortoises wearing hats but I have pics of one wearing a chair and one wearing a tortoise you can use if you want. . Good Luck with your project.



Hahaha that made me giggle


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 6, 2012)

I love the chair one!


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

Those are all great! Thanks guys and girls!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2012)

This is Little Emmie with the evil eye, a Manouria tortoise:






This is an adult Calif. desert tortoise:






This is maggie3fan's sulcata, Bob:


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 6, 2012)

So your going to put various types of hats on them all?


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> So your going to put various types of hats on them all?



Yes, top hats for boys, and fascinators for the girls, or long hair. Then I'll photoshop them onto red carpets, or other places celebrities would be, movie sets, action films. That sort of business


----------



## avelovestorts (Nov 6, 2012)

Ernie wants to be in it!


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

avelovestorts said:


> Ernie wants to be in it!



Oh my gosh! Ernie is adorable!


----------



## avelovestorts (Nov 6, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> Oh my gosh! Ernie is adorable!



Thanks!! He's ready for the red carpet


----------



## danosaurous (Nov 6, 2012)

Zippy would love to 


Forgot the pic on my last post


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

These are all great! I'm just transferring them all from my iPad to my laptop so I can send them to myself. I'll start on it tomorrow! And I'll try to post at least one picture by the weekend.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know if you can use these picture's of Percy for the walking down the red carpet. But hey! Here's a try!


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> I don't know if you can use these picture's of Percy for the walking down the red carpet. But hey! Here's a try!



Definitely! I can do them in a series across the top of a page. Thank you!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> Definitely! I can do them in a series across the top of a page. Thank you!



Your welcome  Oh, and Percy and I said thank YOU!


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 6, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Your welcome  Oh, and Percy and I said thank YOU!



Haha, he's totally red carpet material


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> Haha, he's totally red carpet material



I know! Just look at that face! î„†


----------



## Mjdeisher (Nov 7, 2012)

Paul the glamour tort  choose what ya like!


----------



## ashned7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh wow!! can Horace and lola play too???


----------



## KBisMe (Nov 7, 2012)

What a fun project!!


----------



## trophy427 (Nov 7, 2012)

This sounds fun. 
I got celeb addiction. 
And 
Celeb super size now. 
Celeb in the dog house (tortoise house) 
Hope these help


----------



## muffinjenn (Nov 9, 2012)

Cute Project! Here is an older pic of Koopa slumming in the red light district if you need to add a little more scandal!


----------



## stehowarth (Nov 9, 2012)

That's bread she's a celebrity


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 9, 2012)

muffinjenn said:


> Cute Project! Here is an older pic of Koopa slumming in the red light district if you need to add a little more scandal!



Scandal is always good!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 9, 2012)

Dottie wants to be a movie star


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 9, 2012)

I've done a few edits, but I forgot to email them back to myself, as soon as I can I'll post them!


----------



## itsmeshell (Nov 19, 2012)

When can we see some torts wearing hats?????


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 19, 2012)

itsmeshell said:


> When can we see some torts wearing hats?????



I've actually been really ill, I have one done completely, but if you really want a picture edited I'm happy to do so once I'm better. I ended up just doing the magazine with snorkeling photo's, I've been to sick to make it to the computer labs to do editing.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 19, 2012)

NOOOOO that stinks


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 20, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> I've actually been really ill, I have one done completely, but if you really want a picture edited I'm happy to do so once I'm better. I ended up just doing the magazine with snorkeling photo's, I've been to sick to make it to the computer labs to do editing.



Get well soon! :')


----------

